# How big will my pups get?



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just curious. Yesterday at 15.5 weeks, Bella was 4.88 lbs and Izzie was 2.63 lbs. Based on growth charts, I think Bella is supposed to be 8 lbs and Izzie 4.5? I know those aren't always correct, so just wondering if anyone else has experience with these weights at this age that can help me out!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You can usually add about 1 to 2 lbs. to the charted weight, and that will get you close. : )


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I wonder the same about my two. Sounds as if it can vary SO much. Many here have some that were tiny at our girl's sizes and are now 7 pounds. Others have the reverse and others were right on the weight chart! If I go by the charts they would be 4-4.5 pounds. If I do the double their weight at 12 weeks and add a pound, mine would be 4 and 5 pounds. 

Ruby is 20.5 weeks and 2.7 pounds and Hope is 23 weeks today and 3 pounds.

Sounds as if time will tell. We will have to compare notes in a year since our girls are close in age!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Doubling the 12 week weight and adding 1 lb. gets you close too. But sometime that is even off.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

For what it's worth so far the only one of mine that didn't end up exactly where they charted was a very sickly puppy...He's like twice the size he charted to be LOL!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

At that 12.5 week visit they were 2 lbs 2 oz and 3 lb 15 oz. So based on that they'd be about 5 and 9 lbs. Izzie seems to be growing steadily and gaining about 2/3 oz a week consistently. Bella on the other hand has grown SUPER quick all at once. She seems to be slowing down a little, so I don't quite trust the charted weight for her right now. She may slow down here soon and stop growing so darn quick and end up about 7 lbs like a couple other pups I know that have been about her size growing up. who knows!!! I am okay either way.. 

It's crazy to think Izzie *might* be about the same size as Bella is now when she's full grown, about 4.5-5 lbs.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gaining 2 to 3 oz. a week is very normal growth. They will do that until they hit about 28 weeks old. Then you'll get about 1/2 to 1 lb. after that. All of mine consistently gained from the time I brought them home until 28 weeks old, including Jade. But you will have the bigger ones that will shoot on up there and grow like weeds. But even at 9 lbs. she still won't be a "big" dog. Your smaller baby will probably top out at 5 to 5 1/2 lbs.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila's breeder estimated her at 5 lbs and that is what she is


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wanted to bump this! Kinda funny to look back on this.

Karen I know how much your girls weight now, but I thought you could update too.. 

At 15 months Izzie is 3.8 lbs and Bella is 8 lbs, but can loose a couple ounces. Crazy how close they are to their charted weight!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Bijoux followed her charted weight too, 8-8.5 depending on what my scale wants to read that day


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

We even talked about comparing later. Well, time has ticked by and now Hope is about 17 months and is 3.9 to 4.0 pounds. Ruby is 16 months and weighs exactly the same. We have since added Eden. At 13 months she is 3.6. They could all end up weighing exactly the same! 
Fun to come back to an old thread!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow my new boy, London, was a little under 1lb at 12 weeks. Double that and add 1lb would out him just a little under 3 lbs full grown!!!!! He's definitely going to be a tiny chi!!! Can't wait til he comes home. Just 2 weeks and 2 days!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

They stayed pretty close to this chart. Doing the doubling at 12 weeks + adding a lb wouldn't of worked for them! But not every Chi follows either of those things. It's kinda nice to get an idea, but you never really know until they are full grown.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

At 8 weeks LeStat was 12ozs, at almost 21 months he's now just 907.184grms apparently according to the weight converter I used.
That means he doubled his weight at 8 weeks, not 12, plus just under 8ozs.


----------

